# venting roof at clerestory wall



## OldNBroken (Jun 11, 2008)

http://www.dciproducts.com/html/shedroof.htm


----------



## loneframer (Mar 27, 2009)

Yup, the link above is the type I used over my living room. The roof to the left has a flat ceiling and is vented out through a gable vent. The roof to the right is a vaulted ceiling with insulated rafters and proper vent baffles with a similar product used to vent..


----------

